# Media system questions



## Alex_gregory_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi there,

My first post on the forum. My dad has bought a second hand Autotrail Dakota on a 59 plate. He's really happy with it but it would appear the last owner has taken the media system. The drop down TV is there but the dealer (Not an autotrail dealer) has fitted an inverter and a freeview box in the fusebox cupboard but I feel this is wrong as the DVD does not play on the dropdown TV or a TV in the rear. I have found the output cables for the DVD under the floor bit of the fusebox cupboard. Could someone take a photo of the fusebox cupboard with the media system so I can work out what we need to buy. Also does anyone know who it's made by?

Many thanks in advance.

Alex


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Its sounds like a very Heath-Robinson set up doesn't but I think it's all orginal. If it's anything like mine, the freeview box located in the cupboard is standing on its side to the right of the electronic cubbins. You should have 3 handsets. If you toggle through the various output options by pressing the red mode button on the handset that operates the DVD/radio you should find a setting that will play through the TV. I'll have a look at my manual tomorrow and check this advice is right - it's a bit late. You might get some help on the Autotrail website where you will find some operating manuals but I'm not sure whether this wacky setup is covered.


----------



## Alex_gregory_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I think I have discovered that it requires a switch unit which I have found at Maplin. Fingers crossed it will solve the problem!!!


----------

